# New Mexico Ranch for sale NO interest



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

Ranch in Luna County New Mexico for sale by owner. No Interest!
Take a look at it on you tube at "*new mexico ranch for sale 70 acres water rights! on 238 acres of land*."

It not a dainty country home. It was a working ranch with cattle, horses, and 70 acres of Alfalfa, cotton chiles with the extremely rare watering rights for crops. The 2 br block house is gutted, but has electricity, water, landline phone, and a new septic tank I had installed
I cant guarantee the accuracy of the photos. An onsite tour would be needed. I have a man watching the place, but no newer pictures.

Like I said, its not a dainty country home. It is a true homestead. It would require a strong, rugged, pioneer type to make it go, but it has a lot of potential. The scenery, privacy and quiet is awesome.
*my email is on my youtube presentation.*


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You forgot the youtube link


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

po boy said:


> You forgot the youtube link


I found his YouTube link.


[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-luNcA1nmHU[/ame]


----------



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

I made a ridiculous typo on the movie intro. Its 238 acres, not 138. I must have been off my meds when I typed that.
Greenbean


----------

